# Anxious Newbie



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi

Am new to this so will keep it brief.  Been trying to conceive for 3 years, Hubby & I had lots of tests all come back normal so we fall into the frustrating 'unexplained infertility' bracket.

We have just started our first attempt at IVF, am currently on the nasal spray and due to start injections this week.
Am really anxious & dont know what to expect so hoping to get some good advice or maybe chat with people in a similar position.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Dolphin Blue!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

We have been marked down as unexplained as well. We had 5 failed IUI´s before our first IVF worked. Me and my DH disagree on the "diagnosis", I think there must be something wrong or we would have conceived, wouldn´t we? But he just says that sometimes things happen (or don´t happen in this case!) and there doesn´t always have to be a reason - that is when I resist the temptation to thump him!!  At least if they found something wrong then we would have some idea of our chance of conceiving naturally, but the fact that they can´t find anything means we get our hopes up every month, especially when AF is late - only to have that disappointment when she eventually turns up.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

It would be useful for you to join the Cycle Buddies, people undergoing treatment at the same time. Here is the link for the August/September ladies CLICK HERE

Unexplained ~CLICK HERE

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~   CLICK HERE

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!!!!                 

Sue


----------



## Hevan81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Dolphin Blue

I am on my 1st ICSI cycle and only a few weeks ahead of you. I have EC tomorrow so very nervous and excited.

I DR'd with an implant until started injections, but used nasal spray during stimming. I was on Gonal F injections, starting at 75ius, increasing to 150ius then 225ius. What injection/s are you going to be taking? When is your scan?

I was quite lucky with side effects. I felt nauseous on one of the days, but otherwise only really experienced the bloating and tiredness. Lots of fluids, protein and heat seem to be the order of the day.  

I have found this site amazing and am currently on a thread where I have made some great friends. It really helps being able to share your experiences with people who truly understand.

Best of luck when you start stimming this week. Would love to hear how you get on.

Sending lots of    and


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Hevan81

Thanks for replying. I will be taking Gonal F starting at 150.  I am due to start this week just waiting to hear from the clinic, they said they would call me with date to start.  Hopefully I will then get an idea of scan and EC dates.

I'm finding it all very daunting, obviously the clinic knows what its doing but I feel like I'm left hanging, I called them last week and was told to carry on with my nasal spray until they contact me, I'm hoping this will be tomorrow as I think I will feel alot calmer when I know exactly whats going on.  I had my lesson on how to do injections about 4 weeks ago now and already feel like I've forgotten what to do :-(


----------



## Hevan81 (Jul 20, 2011)

It is a very daunting experience. My FC set out a TX timetable when I started DR, so knew when I would start stimming. 

Don't worry about the injections, they'll go over it again I'm sure. They are simple enough.

TBH I think I'd be chasing them up again, the dates are important. 

Hope you speak to them soon


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

I will call them tomorrow afternoon if I dont hear.
I did chase last week but got told in an abrupt manor that they will ring me, just carry on with my spray.

I appreciate they are busy and its all standard procedure for them,  but this is a new and very daunting journey for me and I think I'll feel alot happier when I have dates in place.  When I orignally went and saw the consulatant I was told I would be given a plan when I called in with my next period, think i'm a bit unsettled as this never happened.
Still I'm sure I'm not alone and it will all work out in the end - everything crossed


----------



## Hevan81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hiya

How did you get on today? Any news?

Clinic should be putting you at ease not making you feel like a nuisance. Hope things are sorted now and you know what's happening.

XX


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi

They rang me today. Start my injections on Thursday, got an appointment for my first monitoring too   feel alot better about it all now


----------



## Hevan81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh that's great!   for Thursday


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hevan81

So sorry forgot to ask how you got on with your EC yesterday? How you feeling? x


----------



## Hevan81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi

Yeah it went well thanks. They got 18 eggs which is amazing because a week ago they were talking of abandoning cycle as follies stopped growing.

Felt groggy all day and stomach still in pain this morn. Am at risk now of OHSS (Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome) so am taking pills.

Find out this morn if any fertilized over night  

Hope you're looking forward to tomorrow X


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Morning Ladies,

Dolphin Blue - I sent you a wee message under my thread - hope you get it hun xxx

Hevan81 - wow wow wow - congratulations on the 18 eggs - that was great work   hope the pills keep that nasty OHSS away!!  Your another wee step forward.   that lots of them fertilise and you get good news today pet - let us know xxx

Lots of  

Hannah xx


----------



## Hevan81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi,  

Thanks Hannah, how are you getting on with DR? Not getting too many side effects I hope.

So, clinic just called. Of 18, 16 fertilized and 14 became embryos!! ET booked 10.15 Friday! Very excited! They can't tell us quality yet tho.

XXX


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

wow thats great news. Fingers crossed for ET now.
How long do you have to take the pills for the OHSS, I wrongly assumed the risks went away once you stopped the injections.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Hevan81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Taking the pills for 7 days, from yesterday. Suffering side effects of pills though, making me nauseous and dizzy. Hope it wont effect ET.

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Nasty side effects, thats not good, lets hope they wear off soon.
Thanks re tomorrow, I'm excited but petrified at the same time about the injections. Sure once the first one is done I'll be fine - I'll let you know


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dolphin Blue - how are you hun?  Are you doing ok? 

Hevan - wow that is a great number of embies - well done - good luck for Friday hun xxx

AFM doing ok - today was not a great day as AF arrived and was so sore that I actually got sick!!!  Anyway a few days and that will be another wee step forward.

Lots of   to you both

Hannah xx


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Hannah

Today went well, got 12 follicles.  Nurse first said 14 then 7 on one side 5 on the other - so not sure what happened to the last 2 lol.

Gotta go back saturday, still no dates for ec or et but feel alot better after being checked out 

Sorry you've not had a good day. Just try and look at it that its a step closer to the next part of your treatment. 

Hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## Hevan81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Hannah, great to hear from you. Sorry AF was a complete  . What does this mean for you now? Is this your DR AF? When do you start stimming? Hope you're feeling better today.  

Dolphin, great news on the follies  

AFM - Day 7 of 2ww. I'm over the OHSS but not sure if that's a good sign or not really. I'm trying so hard not to analyse every little twinge, ache, pain; worry if I should or shouldn't be doing things, etc. I've still got another week to wait. I think next week is gonna be really hard. Thankfully I'll be back to work which should keep my mind off it. OTD is next Friday    My PMA is holding up well, I think, but there are always little seeds of doubt.


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Hevan81 - one week down and one to go, really    that it passes quickly and is worth all the hassle honey

Dolphin Blue - great news on the follies    that they continue to grow and get strong, what will they do on sat - will you get dates etc then?

AFM - thanks girls for your kind words, am managing AF today - yeah Hevan this is my D/r AF so that is good in a way.  Next step is stimm on 8 sept and EC planned for 20 sept - please GOD let this work for me  

Lots of    and    to you both

Hannah xx


----------



## Hevan81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Hannah

My AF was so much worse than usual during DR. Hope 8th September comes around quickly for you. I   it passes quickly, AF doesn't rear her ugly head and I get the result I want.

Have a great weekend


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Girls  

Hevan81 - hope your having a good weekend hun - what day next week are you testing on?  How are you feeling?  

Dolphin Blue - did you have another appointment today -   that it went well and you got your dates

AF has finally calmed down and now back to normal thank god -   hopefully that will be it for a long while    Feeling in great form today.  DH was away golfing in spain would you believe for last 4 days with some mates and is due home tomorrow so cant wait to have him home again.

Hope your both keeping well lots of   to you both!!

Hannah xxx


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi glad your feeling better.   

Had another scan yesterday, they are pleased with progress, gotta go back tomorrow for final scan and hopefully get dates for EC. This is the bit I've been most worried about throughout :-( so scared.

Still gotta be brave they say it doesnt take long  no backing out now.  Not long still you start stimming too. I couldnt wait to get started on that, feel like your starting to make progress after taking noae spray for what seems like forever.  I'm still on nose spray but lowered dose.


Right better sign off for now, got washing & the usual chores to do, speak soon


----------



## Hevan81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Hannah

Glad AF has eased up now and you're feeling good. Not long til you start stimming   

I had a hockey tournament yesterday. Don't worry I wasn't playing, I organised it. Then I was back to work today which was a great distraction. My OTD is Friday. Should we get there without AF making an appearance, we're actually going to wait until Saturday, so DH can be there too. We'd always agreed that when we were TTC naturally. I'm feeling ok. Had a wobble here and there, but otherwise, just, ok.

Hope DH had a good time golfing. My DH likes to play every now and then. Personally, I can't stand the game.


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hevan81 - oh honey I am praying away for you for sat lots of    I think that is lovely to wait for dh so you both can enjoy the news  

Dolphin blue- great news about the scan another step forward pet xx 

Afm day 14 over roll on thurs to start stimming! Dh is home from golf and yes hevan I can't stand game either lol

Night ladies love Hannah xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello ladies

I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site. 

As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the Volunteers have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves

It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look in the chit chat areas, join in so you can stay in contact or if you are having treatment in the near future then look in the cycle buddies boards

Chit chat is here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=543.0
and cycle buddies here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side

Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust       

Sue


----------



## Hevan81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry Sue X

Hannah, I'll PM you later today. Dolphin and I already doing that Xx


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yea - sorry Sue,

Just got wee messages from the others!

Thanks for letting us know xxx


----------

